# GSP breeding planned



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Finally going to take the plunge. Been texting Scott back and forth, and we have worked out the details. 

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=24291

This may seem early, but if anyone wants to hunt/walk behind either dogs, (which we certainly encourage you to do so) you have time to see both/either dog in action.

breeding to take place in November, pups whelped in Jan, and go home in March.


----------



## Pointerguy (May 22, 2006)

Chip is turning out to be one heck of a trial dog........ This breeding should produce some nice pups.


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

those should be nice


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

I know you've been looking forward to this. Hope everything goes smooth! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

Cool!!

Let me know if ya end up w/ any orange and white pups in the litter and I may consider one:lol:

Have Fun!!


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I grouse hunted over Chip this past week. I think I shot just as many birds over that dog as I did my own.

He was also the Michigan NSTRA regional CH this year. He is probably one of the most biddable shorthairs I have ever been around.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Hoping for a smooth breeding!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks guys. Many of you know I have been doing my homework for awhile now. I just want to make sure that if I do this, there will be quality pups on the ground.

And of course, picking Scott's brain for over a year or two......

Thanks to Scott for being patient with me and answering all of my questions. I am sure there will be more....


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Wow, can't wait to see those pups!


----------



## Jagerdawg (Aug 21, 2012)

Sweet! I can't wait for the pics.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

She is going to whelp in January, and I have a whelping box/swimming pool, in the dining room. I know for 3 weeks mama is going to help with keeping them clean, but does anyone have tips or tricks for indoor puppies after 3 weeks? making clean up easier? 

What do you like to use? I can move them to the barn, I have a heating mat, the barn is like new, and have draft-free horse stalls with rubber mats, but I would rather keep them in the house....


----------



## anotherbadname (Aug 16, 2012)

This may sound less than inteligent, but what does GSP stand for?


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

anotherbadname said:


> This may sound less than inteligent, but what does GSP stand for?


German Shorthaired Pointer


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

I'm looking forward to seeing pics too. I'm envisioning a freshly painted nursery with a puppy toy box and a rocking chair...:lol:

They'll be lucky puppies to have you taking care of them!


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

88luneke said:


> German Shorthaired Pointer


George st pier


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Sandy, looking forward to these pups. If my ship comes in, I would like one. Will have to wait and see if you have any left come January.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Freestone said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing pics too. I'm envisioning a freshly painted nursery with a puppy toy box and a rocking chair...:lol: Hmmmm. Do you think that would be too much?
> 
> They'll be lucky puppies to have you taking care of them!


Oh yeah. I had a exerpen in my dining room last winter for Breeze, but she was older, so the newspapers were shredded everyday, so I just mopped when I got home. 

My son is living home now, and there is a young lady that is finishing her vet tech degree, so I am going to have help. 

My 30 year old daughter raised one eyebrow and said, "Just how are you going to convince Schatzie, who sleeps on your bed all day to have those pups in the whelping box and not in your bed." I guess she is telling me Schatzie is spoiled. :lol::lol:


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Maybe you'll end up crashing in the whelping box! :lol:


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Freestone said:


> Maybe you'll end up crashing in the whelping box! :lol:


probably. holding her paw, wiping the brow.....its a girl thing...:lol:


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Hope to see some pics, and good luck, do have one of abbelane kennel GSP's ?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Timber said:


> Hope to see some pics, and good luck, do have one of abbelane kennel GSP's ?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


While Abbe Lane has some nice Shorthairs, I have a Crosswind Shorthair, and will be line breeding with another Crosswind Shorthair. Will do pictures, I wonder if you all will be able to stand/tolerate all the pictures I like to take....:lol:


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

GSP Gal said:


> While Abbe Lane has some nice Shorthairs, I have a Crosswind Shorthair, and will be line breeding with another Crosswind Shorthair. Will do pictures, I wonder if you all will be able to stand/tolerate all the pictures I like to take....:lol:


For sure want to see some pics, and good luck.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

In my heart, I was pretty sure she caught, she had slight changes in her behavior, mammary glands beginning to grow, but we had been through a false pregnancy before.....

I was shown by my veterinarian how to palpitate for the puppies!!! I felt them. No bigger than grapes, but there are in there. Wow!!! so cool..

:woohoo1:

She sent me home with some great reading materials too.....


----------



## English Setter Gal (Sep 19, 2008)

So happy for you! When are they due?


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

English Setter Gal said:


> So happy for you! When are they due?


If my math is correct, anywhere between 1/21-1/27.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

That's great news!:woohoo1:


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

Yeah baby. Puppies.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Woot!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

A special shout out to Dr. Elizabeth Kauffman at the Irons Veterinary clinic. Patiently answering my questions, taking a special interest in Schatzie's pregancy, and willing to work with me.....

If you are in the Irons area, please stop by and introduce yourself and grab a business card for emergencies if you are hunting in the area. She also is a generous donor to our RGS Chapter.....


----------



## FindTheBird (Dec 18, 2004)

Congrats Sandy, that should be a great litter--if I were in the market for a GSP, your litter would be right at the top of the list. I've reiterated this for years, but I've always admired Schatzie's hard-charging drive and solid work ethic. It's precisely that type of dog who has a chance of turning into something special.


----------



## Rooster_Smasher (Oct 18, 2003)

If you know the date they were bred, you should be able to pin it down to within a day or so. My wife use to schedule several days off based on when the date they were bred. 

Did they hook up twice or just once ?

As that date nears we would take her temp twice a day, then there would be a slight spike in her temp and then when the temp dropped, bingo we would have pups with in 12 to 24 hours. 

Excited for you guys.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Rooster_Smasher said:


> If you know the date they were bred, you should be able to pin it down to within a day or so. My wife use to schedule several days off based on when the date they were bred.
> 
> Did they hook up twice or just once ?
> 
> ...


She was AI'd the Wednesday before Thanksgiving, and the Friday after Thanksgiving. 

She went to Scotts a virgin and came back a virgin. :lol:


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Congrats Sandy. Should be a great litter. I really like Chip!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Double bred Crosswind Truckin' Fritz....a Hall of Fame NSTRA dog. My dilemma will be which one to keep. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

One? You should keep at least two!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

midwestfisherman said:


> One? You should keep at least two!


Shhhh...don't tell the family. They already think I am off my rocker..


----------



## chewy (Mar 27, 2006)

why did you ai?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

She didn't like Chip as much as he liked her.....fussy bitch she is, just like her owner.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Puppies pictures soon!!! Due date is 1/22 or thereabouts. 

this is affectionately dubbed "princess palace"


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Darn you sandy! I saw this thread come to the top and thought the puppies were here!

Let us know though! If you need anyone to come help snuggle -Er- SOCIALIZE those pups, I know a couple of little girls who would love to help you out as kennel hands!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

k9wernet said:


> Darn you sandy! I saw this thread come to the top and thought the puppies were here!
> 
> Let us know though! If you need anyone to come help snuggle -Er- SOCIALIZE those pups, I know a couple of little girls who would love to help you out as kennel hands!


DEAL!! :lol:


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

GSP Gal said:


> Puppies pictures soon!!! Due date is 1/22 or thereabouts.
> 
> this is affectionately dubbed "princess palace"


Looking Good, Sandy. Nice setup.

Good Luck with the litter and fingers crossed all will go well.

NB


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Natty! 

I gotta thank Scott T for his patience with me.....he called me a "worry wart" LOL! 



posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

We are in labor tonight.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Great day for a birthday. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smokinbritts (Apr 17, 2011)

By the pic looks like a pretty good sized litter


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

RecurveRx said:


> Great day for a birthday.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire




and 

:Welcome: to the new pups!


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

:woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1::woohoo1:

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

The x-ray is hard to decifer online. We counted 13 pups in the xray...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smokinbritts (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds like she is in for alot of work my britt had 10 last summer and it wore her out. But sure was alot of fun playing with the pups when the figured how to run around.


----------



## 2ESRGR8 (Dec 16, 2004)

GSP Gal said:


> We counted 13 pups in the xray...


Holy Fertile Myrtle Batman!!!!! :yikes:


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Up all night with first stage of labor. We started at 6am, we have 9 now. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Good luck hope to see those pups pic's soon. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shotgun Kennel (Feb 9, 2007)

You'll have your hands full. We helped ours with supplemental feeding when she had 13 then 12 with the next litter. Best of luck and enjoy the pups.


----------



## birdhuntingbtch (Mar 30, 2009)

Congratulations Sandy! can't wait to see pictures..
Prayers sent for the mom, pups and you!!


----------



## yooperguy (Mar 20, 2009)

GSP Gal said:


> Up all night with first stage of labor. We started at 6am, we have 9 now.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Congrats!


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?re...e=1&comment_id=65062494&notif_t=photo_comment

I hope this shows up. I am too tired to think. I have gotten 2 hours sleep in 36 hrs.

All is well, pups are strong. Mama doing a great job taking care of them. I am out to do the chores, then to bed....


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

Congrads!!

If ya need a hand, or Schatzie needs her water boy, happy to stop by and help if we can!!

Sweet Dreams


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Bob! Schatzie will appreciate it. 

I have whelped litters before, this one was real special to me. I got some sleep last night, I am off today and running errands. 

I think I'll introduce them to birds next week...:lol::lol:


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sandy - Congrats! Looks like you'll be busy for awhile.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

Congrats, how many?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Happy for you, mom and the pups!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

We had 12, 6 of each but we lost one last night.


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

GSP Gal said:


> We had 12, 6 of each but we lost one last night.


Sorry to Hear that Sandy. But, from experience, often times these things happen for a reason.

This big litter is special to you, they all are, and we know you'll do a great job raising these pups. Have Fun playing "musical chairs".

NB


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah. It happens..that pup went to my mom in heaven. 

I am sure she is taking good care of it. She would take care of the employees pups at the nursing home she was in before she passed. She didn't remember much, but she played and walked those pups several times a day..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Hope this is close enough..


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

GSP Gal said:


> Hope this is close enough..


  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

GSP Gal said:


> Hope this is close enough..


So cute! Hope birds are in the dreams!


----------

